# Indian Feathers in mane and Tail!!



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love that pic, although I am partial to Duns my self : )

I have seen paint for horses at the tack store that I go to , not sure of the name of it but it is for use on horses. Maybe some one knows the brand name?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

From what it looks like you would put beads in the mane and tail on a small chunk of it and then put the feathers through the beads. I don't know how you would get it to stay though. I suppose you could also braid the chunk and then put beads on it....


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!! hey any ideas of "war briddle"! i where thinking how to make these knots ??


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

You could make a sort of charm with the feathers, then carefully braid it into the main. Make sure you get the mane right at the base so it is more secure.

Then with the paint I'm not sure. Maybe you could use water colors, just make sure it is 100% natural with no harmful ingredients.

Good luck. = )


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What about pulling a few hairs from the mane and tail, putting a feather and some beads on it, and a clip at the end, kinda like they do for people? If you hid it under enough mane, no one would see the clip, and it would be a lot easier to move/change/re-arrange.

And has for a 'war bridle', maybe you could get a plain white rope halter and mess with it a little? It would look a little like an Indian hackamore.


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

can i make my one at home?? any ideas how then? good ideas all around here about the mane, braid it and put meaby a band on it and put into the braid...would work....but ideas of something more to make it...WILD....or what we can call it??


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

there are pony paints, but regualr non toxic fingerpaints work just as well, and there cheaper! Also, jello, with 1/4 of the water when you make it.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I've shown in a drill team where we used feathers in the mane and tails of our horses. How we did it was we braided a small long portion of the mane or tail. Then rubberbanded the end off. We then took our feather and pushed it through the tightend rubber band and wove it into the crossings of the braids. If you do the end tight enough then the feather stays in pretty well.


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks to you all !! i really prisiade all this!! now im going to try it on ..... but Do you have any ideas how to make the knots in the War briddle?? how you know its like a band, but there are many ways to tie it on and changes it....got ideas how they do it? i'd like ideas to make idian Hackmore!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hehehe that used to be my avatar!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I did a little reading, and it is only a soft piece of rope or leather that loops around the horses jaw. You can attach either one or two reins. They are meant to be used hardly at all, and aren't recommended unless you horse works also completely off your legs and voice.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I've played around with doing an indian motif on Magic (since her saddle has indian designs on it, and I wanted to make her flashy for a parade), and what I decided on was this:
For feathers/beads... Get a beading hook for people (I got one at a local beauty shop for a little under $10), and follow it's instructions for beading the hair (generally they're something like string the beads onto the hook, put some hair through the loop at the end, and then push the beads upward, onto the hair. You'll have to experiment with your horse's hair, since it'll probably have a different consistency than people's hair.) Then just band the end to hold the beads in place. 
For the feathers, I got some bird feathers from the old barn and slid the shaft up under the last two or three beads, then put another band over the feathers, holding them under the beads and also reinforcing the beads.

For the paint... I just went to a beauty store and bought some temporary spray on hair dye to use on the body, and I found these cow markers at the farm store that I used on her face.


As far as the war bridle.... I, personally, wouldn't suggest one. They're meant only for horses that will respond 100% of the time to voice or leg cues, with little to no use of the rein(s).


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

tempest said:


> I don't know how you would get it to stay though.


an alligator clip would do it. Something like this.

80 Single Prong Alligator Hair Clips Bows Korker Ribbon - eBay (item 180416037479 end time Nov-04-09 04:58:54 PST)

Or this

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=111


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

OO....Thank you people !!!this is awesome, all my questions answered. thanks to you all, now i can go do this into the hair of my beauty! 

Love and thanks again
Thelma <33


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

you can use people spray on hair dye & face paint =] i just painted my pony a couple days ago. i wiped the stuff off his face afterwards, but the rain did the rest =] it was really fun & easy


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow,, people spray,, what is that excelly?'


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You can also use sidewalk chalk that's wet. The therapeutic barn I used to work at would have occasional days where the riders would "decorate" the horses and the chalk was always my favorite, I put a circle around their eye every time. =]


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yerr, chalk is great. Just wet it down a bit. Its inexpensive and won't hurt them. I mean show people use chalk all the time


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow***** Thankxxxx its awesome how Yah have been helping me,XOXO


----------

